# My Silvia



## Sapper (Aug 25, 2008)

Pics of my new 96 Silvia Kouki. I've only had it 2 weeks so I haven't had the chance to do anything to it yet, but I plan on putting headers on it, adding a downpipe, it just has a cat-back, real engine management, cause SAFC-II sucks, and maybe a BOV for driving around the island. After that I'll probably just get another SR-20DET to start rebuilding, cause I really want to bring a 2nd engine back with me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sick kouki bro, i wish my S14 was half as nice as yours.


and welcome to the forums!


----------



## kunkun (Sep 1, 2006)

nicee, or those real ADVAN SA3R's or replica's? nontheless, your silvia is sik


----------



## Sapper (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, I'm looking forward to bringing it back to the states to turn heads.

And I'm pretty sure that the rims are real, but they are all missing the center caps  Either way the only thing I like about them are how wide they are, I don't like the look of them. I'll probably be replacing them.


----------



## Twin Turbo Tony (Oct 8, 2008)

ha i posted it in the other thread about this car, but you have such a sweet hook up being there...ha any interest in making a few bucks by buying a car over there and shipping it here/bringing it back with you..looking for either a silvia, r33, r34, or a RHD 300zx


----------



## Sapper (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, I live on Okinawa, so things are a little more expensive here than on the mainland. That and 90% of the cars are crap, unless you buy new. I paid just under 10k for the car, it was only worth 7.5k here, and it broke down twice in 3 weeks so I took it back. I was talking to an American that stayed here and works as a mechanic, and he said for the most part any car bought on the island isn't worth taking back. 

Shipping wise, a 40 foot crate, which can fit 2, maybe 3 cars, is right around 5k, plus its about 10k per car for all the emission conversions and whatnot to get it so you can register it in the states. Plus if I'm not keeping the car for a year, you have to pay taxes equal to i think 10% of the cars worth.

On top of that, most of the skylines here are either GTS or GTS25T's, its really hard to find GTR's and when you do they are about 35k.

Me and the wife both want to bring cars back, but its looking like we are both gonna have to go to Tokyo to get them. She wants either a STi or a Evo, not sure what I want yet.


----------



## Twin Turbo Tony (Oct 8, 2008)

ahh that sucks, wasn't thinking it was that hard to get ahold of a Gt-R or silvia or anything like that. Thinking from an american perspective where they are impossible to find, i was thinking over there they are just all over the place. I guess on the main land it would be a little easier. Was thinking it would be more like 10-15k plus shipping and legalizing making a total of around 25k which is worth it, didn't know about the 10% tax though.....even for the silvia or if you could find an older evo, like evo 6 or 7 it wouldn't be too bad to bring it back and pay the legalization fee and all that. Oh well, was just a thought


----------

